# Uber escort



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

Lol https://www.taxi-point.co.uk/single...6UjMwncfVJs1W_PWRoGd0QUofocf6Ej-vWb1vdZeCDkVE


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Only a matter of time before the world's oldest profession became part of the gig economy. And you guys complain about your gig.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Doesn't look like Ubering and prostitution were related, just a guy with multiple side hustles.

I've been wondering about renting out the back seat in the minivan sort of how a salon rents chairs to hair stylists.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

And here I thought world's oldest profession was the original gig economy.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Doesn't look like Ubering and prostitution were related, just a guy with multiple side hustles.
> 
> I've been wondering about renting out the back seat in the minivan sort of how a salon rents chairs to hair stylists. :smiles:


I'm sure there are limo drivers that do that. This guy was just trying to get his side side hustle on.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Hmm. Thinking... HMM...

Park an old Class C motor home on Bissonet track. Have a sign up saying 30 minute private RV familiarization, $40 + mileage.

I wonder if that would work?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sounds like an enterprising, industrious dude to me. Might work in Nevada.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I wonder if anyone has thought about Ubering illegals across the border. Oh wait..


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

they dont call it air bed n brothel for nothing, uber drivers put a lot of mis pimps out of business, outside the drunk going to get drunk 3rd shift is all prostitutes & drug runners duh no liability & dem not my drugs occifer i just ordered an uber mule

turo those 500 a day mercedes come with thee biiitch

Airbnb those 500 a days comes with theee *****

just like those 400 bottles at the club come with your choice of bottle girl who with the correct tip includes thee biiitch

pimps who sign up also now have an alibi & reason for being anywhere in the city at anytime & a legit papertrail from thee trick

prostitute uber lyft drivers also can launder money thru the app, hefty tip, leave app on round trip, uber bj becomes business expensed & wifey dont pay attention to that receipt etc etc etc

drivers also have 1-30+ new possible tricks get in their ride its quite the black market networking tool & since the app basically tries to rob and steal from pax & labor neither cares about using app nefariously

nothing new here its all types of organized crime on these platforms because the platforms themselves are organized crime

streets been hip to using these apps a long time ago, platinum artists have songs about trapping out the uber almost half a decade ago

EVERY woman ive picked up at 3-7am at a hotel not going to the Airport WAS a prostitute lmao thats over 4 years haha


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Pimping and taxi driving has gone hand in hand for a long time.

Driving a taxi and "phantom" rides have always been a "good enough" way to launder enough dirty money to pay enough bills "legit-ish" to keep the IRS off your back for a while.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Only a matter of time before the world's oldest profession became part of the gig economy. And you guys complain about your gig.


The difference between a crack ho and a crack dealer..... 
One sells crack and the other reuses crack.


----------

